
Earth's magnetic North pole is officially moving rapidly - avivallssa
https://www.timesnownews.com/technology-science/article/earths-magnetic-north-pole-is-officially-moving-rapidly-may-cause-trouble-to-military-nasa-airports/361092
======
andrewstuart
The obvious connection is to climate change and polar ice melt.

~~~
masonic
Yeah, it's not as if the magnetic pole is constantly in motion or anything.

~~~
avivallssa
Interesting !!!

